# Ducks Unlimited Auto 5



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

A neighbor of mine asked me about a gun he won at a DU banquet, Its a limited Edition Browning Auto 5. Apparently it has an authenticity certificate saying there is only 600 of them. He might be interested in selling it but didn't know where to look to find a value. Are there appraisal websites for older guns?


----------

